# My aquarium pics



## ung.radu

hy everyone, this are some pics with my aquariums


my last aquarium set-up 180 l




180l
3 weeks ago my new set-up


now






my 60 l Tank


----------



## Tex Gal

Big difference. I miss all your plants!


----------



## ung.radu

to day:








Enjoy :fear:


----------



## demen45

are those japonica or sword grass?


----------



## saram521

Nice setup!


----------



## orlando

Great photos! Lots of variety

-O


----------

